# Best cut of pork for sausage



## Count Omulis (Jun 8, 2010)

So I have recently acquired a meat grinder, and a recipe for italian sausage.  Wanting to try both out, and not having quite the experience in grinding my own meat yet, I was wanting to know what cut (or cuts) of pork is the best to make sausage, what are the characteristics of each cut when ground, etc.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2010)

Count Omulis said:


> So I have recently acquired a meat grinder, and a recipe for italian sausage.  Wanting to try both out, and not having quite the experience in grinding my own meat yet, I was wanting to know what cut (or cuts) of pork is the best to make sausage, what are the characteristics of each cut when ground, etc.



Boston Butt, the top half of the hog's front shoulder, is the best cut for sausage.  It has the right ratio of fat to lean for sausages (except for breakfast sausages which have a higher fat content).


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 8, 2010)

Ditto Andy's rec.


----------



## Constance (Jun 9, 2010)

What they said.


----------



## frozenstar (Jun 9, 2010)

Wonderful info Andy...


----------

